# Hedgehog and Baby



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this topic so I knew it was safe in OT. :lol: 

So, recently, I found out I'm having a baby. Not a hedgie baby, but an actual human baby :lol: My only concern is, and I have scoured high and low on the net with no answers, will Einstein's feces pose as a small health threat for me? I know that emptying a cat box can be a health concern for an expecting momma, but what about a hedgie litter box and cleaning out his cage? I've already turned into a germophobe the past few days...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many pregnant women have cared for and cleaned up after hedgehogs with no problem. If it were me, I'd have your significant other do the cleanup. That way, you have no worries. This is what I have advised other pregnant ladies. Nine months is a very short time in our lives, but things we do during this time can cause a lifetime of issues for that developing baby.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

not sure, but congrats on the baby


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know about hedgie poop, but I do know the reason pregnant women have to avoid cleaning the litter box is that some cats carry the parasite Toxoplasma. If you pick up Toxo from the cat's poop, it can be harmful for the baby and the government makes you jump through hoops to prove you really have it and get the treatment.

Conveniently, cats are the only animals that Toxo uses for that part of it's life cycle, so other animals' litter boxes are safe from that. My guess is that hedgehog litter should be fine, but someone may chime in with a danger I don't know about. Just wash your hands frequently!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a good excuse to get the hubby to clean dirty wheels


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't add much to what's already been said about the cleaning part of this, but just wanted to say congrats!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats on the baby! I think cats are the only ones who carry toxoplasmosis but id still be extra careful about hand washing cause hedgies can sometimes carry salmonella and they dont always show symptoms.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Agh! Thank you!  super excited, it's our first.

I've been very cautious with Einstein since we got him. I always wash my hands before and after handling him. However, I think I'll use this an excuse to make my hubby clean his cage out.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I found this: "Pregnant women and people with weakened immune systems should contact their physician before purchasing and/or caring for a hedgehog and should consider not having a hedgehog as a pet. For more information regarding hedgehogs and disease, contact the Center for Disease Control at http://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/ and PETCO at http://www.petco.com/pet care info/companion animal care sheets." in this page http://www.petco.com/caresheets/small%2 ... nPygmy.pdf
Hope it helps

AND congrats on the baby!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link! 


I brought up Einstein's existence to my OB when I was at my appointment. He told me if I didn't get sick before, I should be fine, but to make sure I wash my hands after handling any animal and to avoid touching my face while handling them.


----------

